# Pro Truck 20 minute "A" Mains



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

Electric Pro Truck is any electric 1/10th scale 2wd stadium truck with any motor battery combination.

If any of you guys live near Cherryville, NC, we should have over 10 of these racing at a special race called the Blue Gray race on April 9th and 10th. Qualifiers are on Saturday April 9th and the Mains are on Sunday April 10th. This race will be at Nitro Valley Raceway in Cherryville, NC that is located about 40 miles to the west northwest of Charlotte, NC. Pre-registration and more information at www.carolinasrc.com

Craig that operates the Easley, SC track also allows the Pro Trucks to race with the Pro Gas Truck Class there on an every other Saturday schedule for the off road track there. Great place to race!


----------

